# National grid overhead service connectors



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know what National Grid uses or why they would send you 500 of them. They may be Insulink style connectors which around about $1 each and need to be crimped.

But I do know that $20 per connector is way too much when you buy them on your own. Get the same style connector from Home Depot for $5. It comes without the insulation, but tape is cheap and takes seconds.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

They asked me crimp or bolt style I said bolt style which I'm assuming is an Allen bolt like I have in the picture.. 

I do not like non- insulated connectors... I like bolting these down and getting down as fast as possible without touching any un-insulated parts... that's just my preference , I feel safer.... as soon as I cut down the service at the start of the job I put these on right away first thing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> They asked me crimp or bolt style I said bolt style which I'm assuming is an Allen bolt like I have in the picture..


 I see. My PoCo uses parallel groove connectors which are bolt style. I'm sure they aren't cheap either.



> I do not like non- insulated connectors... I like bolting these down and getting down as fast as possible without touching any un-insulated parts... that's just my preference , I feel safer.... as soon as I cut down the service at the start of the job I put these on right away first thing...


I respect that.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I just hope they arent dumping a palette of some bogus connectors which I couldn't see the poco doing , but who knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Please update when they arrive. I'd like to see what they send you.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Signal1 said:


> Please update when they arrive. I'd like to see what they send you.




Will do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

WronGun said:


> I was getting a work authorization number from national grid for a new service upgrade. They asked me would you like us to send you free overhead insulated connectors for future services.. I said sure, they explained to me they come on a FULL palette, which I assume would be hundreds of them..
> 
> The picture below shows what I use for Services which are about $20 each. Am I missing something here? National grid is going to give me 500 of these things for free? Has anyone been offered this before
> 
> ...


Our company has been pleasantly surprised receiving items such as these from power suppliers. Normally being aware of ''greeks bearng gifts'' is the rule of thumb.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I think those pictured connectors are not listed for external use.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> I think those pictured connectors are not listed for external use.


Just how do you propose to use one 'internally'???


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Roger123 said:


> I think those pictured connectors are not listed for external use.




I've never heard that , I've used these for every service I've done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

So i finally received the shipment , cost me $0.. I've never used this style connector but this is utility uses..

I don't know seems like these would be hard to use trying to set both wires before locking down , and uninsulated until you put the boot on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> So i finally received the shipment , cost me $0.. I've never used this style connector but this is utility uses..
> 
> I don't know seems like these would be hard to use trying to set both wires before locking down , and uninsulated until you put the boot on
> 
> ...


Have fun with those brother.

Been there done that, you need three hands and don't forget the gloves!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have fun with those brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Been there done that, you need three hands and don't forget the gloves!




I won't be using them ... I don't understand why they use these things... I have another job where I need to extend a bunch of meter feeds in a large trough .... these might be an option ...we'll see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I won't be using them ... I don't understand why they use these things... I have another job where I need to extend a bunch of meter feeds in a large trough .... these might be an option ...we'll see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They use them because they are cheap.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Our worlds are so different... our utilities would try to put you in jail before letting you touch one of their cables, let alone give you the bits and pieces to do their job!

Cheers
John


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Those look similar to parallel groove connectors that my PoCo uses. 

Since you got them for free, I would use them. Just insert both wires into it and then wrap your entire hand around the connector and both wires, holding the wires in. Then use your 12v impact gun to tighten it down.

Unless you don't want them, you can send them to me for being such an awesome and handsome dude :thumbsup:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the ones eversource uses that snap the bolt off when torqued down. Seem to be all insulated too.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

Barrel lugs with friction tape and then a layer of super 3m tape is my preferred method


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I like the ones eversource uses that snap the bolt off when torqued down. Seem to be all insulated too.


That's different haven't used those.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not sure who makes them.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Something like what i had seen or maybe the exact ones on page 11:

http://www.tnb.ca/aus/pdfs/Blackburn_Overhead_Connectors.pdf


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I used to hate these myself, but the price is right. A pair of channel locks and an impact driver with a socket adapter. and you only need 2 hands



MechanicalDVR said:


> Have fun with those brother.
> 
> Been there done that, you need three hands and don't forget the gloves!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> I used to hate these myself, but the price is right. A pair of channel locks and an impact driver with a socket adapter. and you only need 2 hands


Vise grips to hold them closed while tightening can save the need for a third hand.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

WronGun said:


> So i finally received the shipment , cost me $0.. I've never used this style connector but this is utility uses..
> 
> I don't know seems like these would be hard to use trying to set both wires before locking down , and uninsulated until you put the boot on
> 
> ...


Those are what they used to hand out back in Mass in the 90's, after they got tired of everyone using 3/4" Romex connectors. Never found them too difficult to use. Haven't been allowed to even think about making those connections in probably 15 years. It can be a hassle dealing with Eversource, but don't really miss it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

WronGun said:


> So i finally received the shipment , cost me $0.. I've never used this style connector but this is utility uses..
> 
> I don't know seems like these would be hard to use trying to set both wires before locking down , and uninsulated until you put the boot on
> 
> ...


That the connector I used in Philippines few time and it kinda little tricky at first but once you know how to deal those connectors they are not too bad.

Yes the exteral nut cover do shear off when you get the specfic toqure value so ya could not get it over toqure at all.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Grogan14 said:


> WronGun said:
> 
> 
> > So i finally received the shipment , cost me $0.. I've never used this style connector but this is utility uses..
> ...


A hassle is an understatement. Eversource is a gigantic pain in the ass to deal with that doesnt give a **** about their customers or the contractors. 

The new splices they are using are a piercing style so you dont have to strip the wire first. Cant say that gives me warm fuzzies.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would have asked for the crimp connectors.
These are a pain, too many parts to hold if working energized.


----------



## Kelley F (May 17, 2016)

We received the same thing. We haven't used any yet but will give them a try when the opportunity comes up.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I've never heard that , I've used these for every service I've done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think the other poster wanted to say they are not rated for a wet location or direct sunlight - 3R. Some are and some are not. Don't know which ones you got. I don't remember seeing the clear ones before that were 3R and sunlight resistant.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> I would have asked for the crimp connectors.
> These are a pain, *too many parts to hold if working energized*.


That is the key phrase right there, these are installed hot normally so you are working with gloves on. 

Hold clamp, insert two wires and tighten while holding clamp tight enough to keep wires in place. 

Just peachy fun!


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

So far I've used them on 2 Services , but I only use them on the Neutral and it worked very well..... maybe I will have the balls to use them on live conductors at some point.... but for now I'm staying fully insulated with a Polaris connector 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> So far I've used them on 2 Services , but I only use them on the Neutral and it worked very well..... maybe I will have the balls to use them on live conductors at some point.... but for now I'm staying fully insulated with a Polaris connector
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chicken......................................................................................j/k!


----------

